# New here!



## Kung Fu Steve (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello,

Thought I'd introduce myself. I'm obviously new here!

My name is Steven. I have been practicing martial arts for about 17 years now and am a 3rd Degree in American Karate. I own and teach at a school in the mid west.

I have trained in several different styles including Tae Kwon Do, Shorei-Ryu, American Karate, Shotokan, Goju-Ryu, Wushu, Arnis/Escrima, Kenjustsu, a very small amount of Jujitsu and Judo, and I guess the most prominent would be "Extreme Martial arts."

I have lived martial arts most of my life. Don't know what I'd do without it!

Thanks everyone, it's a pleasure to be here!


----------



## Steve (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 17, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboaed, and enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the list.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Steven, welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Steve!


----------



## Raynac (Feb 17, 2009)

Kung Fu Steve said:


> Hello,
> 
> and I guess the most prominent would be "Extreme Martial arts."


 
welcome! but i must ask the question. Am I the ONLY one who wants to know what Extreme Martial arts is!? or is this somthing you guys all know about and im just left out of the loop


----------



## stickarts (Feb 17, 2009)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Feb 17, 2009)

Greetings...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site...


----------



## jkembry (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## futsaowingchun (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome..Please share your wealth of MA knowledge.


----------



## HeisaaReborn (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello new here as well. Already had my first stalking incident and only been on for one day. Added him to my ignore list. It did get me arguing though. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome aboard!


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome.

Michael


----------

